# Multiplexor 74153, 2 entradas de 4 bits a una salida de 4 bits



## ljromo (Jul 2, 2009)

Estuve buscando y no encontre algo parecido, y lei como es el funcionamiento de los multiplexores, lo entiendo algo, y necesito de su ayuda, se que es super sencillo, pero no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo.

Me piden hacer un multiplexor de 2 entradas de 4 bits a una salida de 4 bits usando el 74153, estuve leyendo el datasheet, y apoyandome con literatura pero no puedo, regreso a retomar mis estudios y creo que estoy mas oxidado de lo que creia.

Espero me puedan ayudar con esto colegas!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2009)

un multiplexor es un circuito sensillo que funciona como una llave selectora de varios canales.

entonces...si tú tienes 2 canales de 4 bits cada uno en la entrada, y tienes 1 canal de salida de 4 bits, el multiplexor lo que hace es lo siguiente...

a traves de 3 bits de control, dependiendo la secuencia de esos bits de control, irá seleccionando a las diferentes entradas y las enviará directamente hacia su salida correspondiente.

con 3 bits de control tienes 8 secuencias: 000, 001, 010, 011, 100, 101, 110, 111.
esas 8 secuencias corresponden cada una a una de las entradas y funcionando como una selectora, va enviando la señales que los bits de control marcan hacia la salida.

no es dificil, solo debes hacerte un circuito, un esquema algo, y podremos ayudarte más.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2009)

ups, recien miro el datasheet de tu multiplexor y es aun mas facil de lo que te explique.

sólo tiene 2 entradas de 4 bits, y 1 salida de 2 bits, el multiplexor 74HC153 decide con tan sólo 2 bits de control, por ende solo tiene 4 posibilidades de eleccion.

si colocas 00 (en el bit de control) se envian hacia la salida el 1er bit de 1 canal, y el 1 er bit del otro.
si colocas 01 se envian el 2do bit de un canal y el 2do bit del otro.

asi sucesivamente.


----------



## ljromo (Jul 6, 2009)

Si lo dicsuti con el profesor y es mas sencillo de lo que esperaba, gracias!


----------

